# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  πηγή ήχου

## dkstopo

καλησπέρα κύριοι 
έχω τον ενισχυτή της φωτογραφίας ΜΜΑ60 ο οποίος έπαιζε μουσική από CD player.
Είδα ότι μπορώ να βάλω μια πηγή ήχου, και θα ήθελα να βάλω ένα ραδιο, 
τι μέγεθος πρεπει να ψάξω ώστε να ταιριάζει στην θεση η οποια από ότι ειδα δεν χωράει ενα CD υπολογιστή 
και μάλιστα  να κουμπωνουν τα καλώδια που έχει για αυτον τον σκοπο ( ; )
(κάνει ραδιο αυτοκινητου στο μέγεθος? από όσα ραδιο αυτοκινητου εχω δει σιγουρα δεν ειχαν αναμονες για τετοια φις καλωδιων)

ευχαριστώDSC_1659a.jpg

----------


## Haralampos

Καλησπερα.θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν μπορω να συνδεσω την τηλεοραση με το home cinema ωστε να ακουγεται (η τηλεοραση)απο τα ηχεια του home cinema?Ευχαριστω

----------


## nick1974

> Καλησπερα.θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν μπορω να συνδεσω την τηλεοραση με το home cinema ωστε να ακουγεται (η τηλεοραση)απο τα ηχεια του home cinema?Ευχαριστω



αν το home cinema εχει hdmi η αν και τα δυο εχουν οπτικη εξοδο ΝΑΙ

----------


## mikemtb

> αν μπορω να συνδεσω την τηλεοραση με το home cinema



Ναι μπορείς,  το έχω κάνει στο σπίτι μου και παίζει τέλεια 



Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------

